# Got my Sig Super Walnut grips for my P239



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics. The gun feels great and looks pretty good as well.
















:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Schweeet!!


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

It is beautiful! It is freakin' torture to keep looking at your photos...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, don't mean to torture anyone. I have never owned a gun of this quality and I'm pretty proud of it!


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

That's the next on my list! How much wider do those grips make it, compared to the standard grips?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Not much Difference at all*



jadog said:


> That's the next on my list! How much wider do those grips make it, compared to the standard grips?


Here's a pic.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

that really is a gorgeous gun, im usually not a huge fan of wood grips, but wow that looks great! congrats!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Plenty, what a beaut. I've had my sights on a P239 for a while now. Now I see yours. No thanks to you, I'm in a pre-orgasmic state now. :smt119


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Stunningly beautiful. Did you purchase those grips through Sig?. If so roughly how long did it take for them to get you the grips


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Yes, directly from Sig*



jeb21 said:


> Stunningly beautiful. Did you purchase those grips through Sig?. If so roughly how long did it take for them to get you the grips


I think it took like a week to get them. You have to call Sig direct. A bit pricey, $114 with shipping, but I thought worth it for the Sig logo!!!

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information. BTW I just received my Stow and Go for the 239. I did not like it so it is going back in exchange for the Summer Comfort.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*I didn't like the stow n go either*



jeb21 said:


> Thanks for the information. BTW I just received my Stow and Go for the 239. I did not like it so it is going back in exchange for the Summer Comfort.


I really really like the Summer Comfort for my P239. I was lucky to win a bid on eBay for a Royal Guard for my P232. Very similar to the Summer Comfort. Did I tell you how much I really really like the Summer Comfort!

Only thing I would do different is order it in like Havana or Black, rather then the tan.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Before I opened the thread I said to myself, why would anyone? But after, SWEET !!!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thank you*



seatmaker said:


> Before I opened the thread I said to myself, why would anyone? But after, SWEET !!!


I was hesitant at first, but once I put them on, yeppers, sweet!!


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Went to the Sig site and didn't find that they were available for the P239, you didn't get the last one's did ya?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Call Sig*



seatmaker said:


> Went to the Sig site and didn't find that they were available for the P239, you didn't get the last one's did ya?


Caht with Ray Carter and tell him what you need. Give him your cc info and he'll pop them in the mail to ya.


----------

